# Vermiculite



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think anybody could or should safely answer this. You should get your material tested, rather than use a guess from the inner net


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

You should assume so. That mine provided something like 80% of the world supply of vemiculite while in operation (1920-1990.) If you really want/need to know, get it tested.


----------

